# Check this out !!!



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Recent creel survey in the Missoula area, a new hybrid fish species has turned up in alarming numbers in the lower Bitterroot and Rock Creek drainage's of Western Montana. Scientists concur that this is without a doubt a cross between the XXXX Fish and the XXXX Fish - see attached 
photos."

Can you guess what two fish this is ???  8) :lol:
[attachment=0:2opszz3n]hmmfish.jpg[/attachment:2opszz3n]


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Brown/Whitefish. By the way it's XXX fish and YYY fish.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Holy shiz!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

so will they call it a light brown fish?


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy crap!

http://www.scducks.com/forum/showthread.php?p=213480

That just ain't right.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

huntnbum said:


> so will they call it a light brown fish?


I bet they'll call it a "Hoax". Either that or a Neretva River Softmouthed Trout. (http://www.balkan-trout.com/studied_tax ... eretva.htm)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a Brown Succor to me.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

That's an April Fool's joke from 4/1. The fish pictured is an Adriatic Salmon or Softmouth Trout.

http://www.ribe-hrvatske.com/images/S.% ... titled.htm


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Photoshop... dont believe everything you read online. :roll: A pretty good job though.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gal I bet that fish would have fought good!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Check this site out

http://www.bigrflyshop.com/blog/view/824


----------



## TungHeadDropper (Mar 19, 2008)

This is NOT a photoshop, just an April fools joke that comes up every few years :lol: 
It's funny how we think that the trout we are familiar with are the only ones that exist......
http://www.balkan-trout.com/studied_tax ... eretva.htm


----------

